

Nest’s CEO Tony Fadell explains why he teamed up with Google - agtunn
http://gigaom.com/2014/01/13/nests-ceo-tony-fadell-explains-why-he-teamed-up-with-google-its-about-infrastructure/

======
jgeorge
The cynic in me would be a lot happier with Nest if, rather than the kind of
painfully-obvious "its just what we wanted, guys!" position they're posting,
if Fadell just said "$3.2 billion. C'mon dude, you think we'd turn that down?"

